# Total Noob



## sod (9/10/14)

Hi everyone,

Have been a smoker for more than half my life and have decided it is time to quit. I would like to get a vape to facilitate this.

I started off looking at the Twisp, but after some investigation and finding some users upgrade shortly thereafter, I have joined to begin my quest to try and find a vape that suits my needs.

See y'all around!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

Welcome and goodluck with giving up stinkies! Im sure u can find something here to help facilitate the process easier!


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

sod said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been a smoker for more than half my life and have decided it is time to quit. I would like to get a vape to facilitate this.
> 
> ...



hi and welcome to the forum @sod 
you have taken the first step bro. good luck with quiting stinkies.
i think a good start for you might be a vv spinner and a nautilus mini. investigate this option as it might be what you are looking for.
also its reasonable priced
good luck going forward


----------



## sod (9/10/14)

You guys are quick on the draw!
Thanks for the suggestions, will have a look into those.


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

sod said:


> You guys are quick on the draw!
> Thanks for the suggestions, will have a look into those.



cool no prob. 
if you need further assistance just post here and the thread will get flooded with answers and suggestions.


----------



## sod (9/10/14)

Like I said I'm a total noob:
Are the only required components a battery and atomiser? (I'm not sure of the jargon)


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

sod said:


> Like I said I'm a total noob:
> Are the only required components a battery and atomiser? (I'm not sure of the jargon)



basically the vv spinner is a variable voltage pen type battery. you can adjust to the prefered setting for your style of vaping.
the nautilus is a tank. it comes with 2 coils.one to use and one a spare. easy to assemble and coils can be bought seperately.

the next step would be to find a juice that fits your taste. an adv (all day vape)
but this is a trial and error part so might take some time to find


----------



## sod (9/10/14)

Thanks for the explanation. I'm hoping to go nicotine free straight off the bat, will this limit the amount of flavours I could look at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

sod said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been a smoker for more than half my life and have decided it is time to quit. I would like to get a vape to facilitate this.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum @sod, you came to the right place. You will get lots of grate advice here. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

sod said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm hoping to go nicotine free straight off the bat, will this limit the amount of flavours I could look at?



Actually the less nicotine the better the flavor, i've noticed. But for me after a year of vaping I still need my nicotine. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your journey. Browse around, shout if you have questions.

Your chances of quitting the stinkies with 0 mg nicotine will be poor at best. Most start at 18 or 12 mg, but many have worked their way down to 6, 3 and even 0 mg. Many vendors offer 0 mg, I know www.vapourmountain does.

As to gear, you need a battery, an atomizer, spare coils and juice. Good to always have a backup battery and an extra atomizer to switch flavours and keep it interesting.

Good suggestions from @Marzuq above in this regard.

I like the look and functionality of the coming soon iStick: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @sod 

Congrats on making the decision to switch over to vaping 

I would strongly suggest starting with 1 or 2 flavours of juice with a fair amount of nicotine, don't go overboard with juice to start with, you need to find your preferred strength, start high and work your way down over time. Starting at 0 nic will not give you what you need and the cravings will push you right back to smokes.

I have a few questions for you....

1. What is your starting budget?
2. What are you smoking at the moment and how much?


----------



## sod (9/10/14)

Thanks for the info guys, I will try to pick up 1 nicotine free and 1 middle of the road strength to try. Your suggestions and advice is much appreciated


----------



## sod (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @sod
> 
> Congrats on making the decision to switch over to vaping
> 
> ...



1. As little as possible! LOL
But I'm looking at around R1500

2. Winston Slide Blue, smoking a pack a day ATM


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Welcome to forum @sod . Hope you are up and running with your vape gear asap.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

sod said:


> 1. As little as possible! LOL
> But I'm looking at around R1500
> 
> 2. Winston Slide Blue, smoking a pack a day ATM


OK cool, I hear you on the "as little as possible" 

My recommended setup to start with..... a Kangertech EVOD dual kit. Has 2 complete devices so you always have a spare and you can alternate flavours, This is around R600 to R700 including spare coils and charger. Becuase the EVOD isn't quite as powerful as some of the pricier stuff I would suggest starting with 18mg, get 2 or 3 flavours. Once you get the hang of this and understand the tech a bit better you will have a better idea of where you want to go next regarding hardware and juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

Welcome @sod, I managed to quit a 28year, 2 pack/day winston red.. with the assistance of a flea market knock off ego thing from the flea market, or course I only used it for 4 days before moving on to a rebuild-able tank system which provides a much better experience in comparison.

Eight months later, and I still have the last half empty pack right here beside me. And the unopened one in my car. I can honestly say that I have never even had one drag, since making the switch. And I couldn't be more proud of myself.

My advice would be to get at least a 12mg nic juice in the beginning, have at least two devices ready all the time. And watch a ton of youtube vids dealing with the subject. Ignore the negativity of those around you, and focus on the other positives that you will soon discover again. 

Oh and if you were hoping to save money, forget it. In the short term you will likely spend a fortune. But it'll be so worth it down the line. Lastly, good luck.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

@sod 

With that budget, I would strongly suggest you get yourself a battery with variable voltage (like the Vision Spinner 2), which allows you to change the power setting to suit you. You may find that with fixed voltage batteries like the EVOD it may not deliver enough power to satisfy your craving for a good throat hit which you get from cigarettes.

I started off with a fixed voltage battery and almost went back to smoking because it wasn't enough - wasted money. Now I have the Vision Spinner 2, it makes a huge difference and I barely crave from cigarettes anymore.


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

@sod 

What would also help is a tank with adjustable airflow, like the mini Aspire Nautilus or Kangertech Genitank. This allows you to further adjust the vape and find the perfect combination for you. Also, being able to play around with the different settings gives you something to do with your hands and distract you from any cravings.

Lastly, make sure you get spare coils!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/10/14)

hallo and welcome.
I want to say go straight for the big stuff as you will get more satisfaction BUT its the journey that is fun.
I jumped from a twisp to a hana 30W and dripper. yes i did struggle and i did get the shakes some nights from trying to build a coil cause i just wanted to vape! you really learn fast and like most people on here you will buy, sell, borrow and break a few components before you find your groove.

Its worth it and alot of fun.
keep on keepin on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

sod said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm hoping to go nicotine free straight off the bat, will this limit the amount of flavours I could look at?


nic should only really affect the throat hit as far as i am aware. 
and satisfy the nic craving. if you can manage nic free then hats off to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad (9/10/14)

Welcome sod. I myself am really new to the forum but can tell you str8 off the bat that all the advice that you need can be found here. The users that make up this forum have me hooked and I am like a kid in a candy shop. I want everything. The people here are awesome and I am sure you will be on the road to Quitting sooner than you think!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (10/10/14)

I started off with a Kanger EMOW Kit - which includes a 1300mAh VV battery, an airflow controlled atomizer, charger and 5 spare coils.
Additionally, I bought an extra Vision Spinner 2 battery - so I could always have one charged while using the other. Later I also bought another atomizer (clearomizer, tank) 
At VapeKing this worked out to just about R1200 - money well spent. I haven't had a smoke in over 2 months and these devices are still doing their job perfectly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kdawg (10/10/14)

This would be good http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ombos/products/mini-protank-and-spinner-2-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sod (25/10/14)

So, did I make the right decision everyone?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

sod said:


> So, did I make the right decision everyone?


Looks like great gear. The iStick with a Kanger type clearomizer? Not a fan of the Hangsen jooses personally, but if they work for you - awesome. And those look like interesting flavours - cherry tobacco and mixed fruit? Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## free3dom (25/10/14)

@sod looks awesome, how is it vaping?


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

sod said:


> So, did I make the right decision everyone?



Super gear @sod
If I may ask, where did you get it?
And how are the juices?


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

For R1500 I would tell any newcomer to get 2 x Spinners (batteries), a Nautilus Mini tank, a KangerTech Mini Protank 3 (for spare and they're great while being cheap as chips). Some spare coils and you're good to go.

Juice wise, at least 12mg juice. When that cig craving hits, 0mg won't help (as everyone says)

And.... welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

This is going well so far, haven't touched a cig since Sunday morning (was finishing the pack)
Vape is working well, I need a decent tank though I think. This one coughs and splutters and I get the occasional bit of juice in the mouth. The juice is 18mg, feels a bit harsh, taste is okay. Bought it at the vape shop thing in Melrose Arch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

sod said:


> This is going well so far, haven't touched a cig since Sunday morning (was finishing the pack)
> Vape is working well, I need a decent tank though I think. This one coughs and splutters and I get the occasional bit of juice in the mouth. The juice is 18mg, feels a bit harsh, taste is okay. Bought it at the vape shop thing in Melrose Arch



Great start... it's so important to get a decent tank and a variable voltage device as soon as you can... and more important that anything else is to find a juice you like! I also felt 18mg too harsh when I started and I immediately went to 12mg and stayed there for a long time and was quite satisfied craving wise on it. Your gut feel will guide you on this journey and so will the rest of us here!


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

sod said:


> This is going well so far, haven't touched a cig since Sunday morning (was finishing the pack)
> Vape is working well, I need a decent tank though I think. This one coughs and splutters and I get the occasional bit of juice in the mouth. The juice is 18mg, feels a bit harsh, taste is okay. Bought it at the vape shop thing in Melrose Arch



Good to hear. How are you enjoying the iStick? How long does the battery last for you?
Consider getting a mAN (mini Aspire Nautilus). Those Hangsen juices I think are high in PG, which can be quite harsh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

Thanks for the support dudes. Yeah, I'll try another brand soon in 12mg, hopefully once I get the Nautilus and new juice it will be smoother and tastier. Why did I need a new expensive hobby?
Today was the first charge since I opened the box on Saturday, 3 days. Pretty good I imagine?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

sod said:


> Thanks for the support dudes. Yeah, I'll try another brand soon in 12mg, hopefully once I get the Nautilus and new juice it will be smoother and tastier. Why did I need a new expensive hobby?
> Today was the first charge since I opened the box on Saturday, 3 days. Pretty good I imagine?



That's great battery life...makes me excited to get my iStick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

Also am I doing something wrong, technique wise, that causes the crackling/popping sounds and occasional discharge into my mouth?
It didn't even buy me flowers first.
Advice would be appreciated, thanks all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

Well the Nautilus is really the best commercial tank, the flavour will be quite a bit better!

And yes better quality juice will be a lot smoother. I also found Hangsen to be harsh.

Have a look through the retailer section, we really are spoiled with good local and imported juice.

Vape King is close to Monte Casino, and you can even taste some juices before buying.

As for the online stuff available from forum retailers, all good stuff, so things will get smoother.


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

sod said:


> Also am I doing something wrong, technique wise, that causes the crackling/popping sounds and occasional discharge into my mouth?
> It didn't even buy me flowers first.
> Advice would be appreciated, thanks all



That's just a rubbish coil. It will be minimal with a Nautilus


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

Lastly, if you don't want to spend Nautilus money, look at the Kangertech ProTank Mini 3. It's a powerhouse at the price point

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

Cool, I'll do some looking around. Thanks mate


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

sod said:


> Also am I doing something wrong, technique wise, that causes the crackling/popping sounds and occasional discharge into my mouth?
> It didn't even buy me flowers first.
> Advice would be appreciated, thanks all



You could try lowering the power (watts) you use. I've read on here (somewhere) that higher power sometimes cause the juice to heat up too fast and then jump onto your tongue instead of turning into vapor. Haven't experienced it myself, but you can try to see if that helps.


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

I'm only at 7.3W, would that be too high?
Looking at tanks now, "cloutank M3 for dry herb" anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

sod said:


> I'm only at 7.3W, would that be too high?
> Looking at tanks now, "cloutank M3 for dry herb" anyone have any experience with this?



We steer away from Dry Herb discussions on the forums...


----------



## sod (28/10/14)

Ah, my bad!


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

sod said:


> I'm only at 7.3W, would that be too high?
> Looking at tanks now, "cloutank M3 for dry herb" anyone have any experience with this?



I don't really think that's too high, but it might depend on the juice (VG/PG wise).

I found the thread where I read about this 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tingling-tongue.6106/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Congrats on coming as far as you have... You well on your way in this wonderful journey. 
Soon you gonna start feeling way healthier and start tasting everything again. 

The crackling, popping and spitting is either the juice or the coils. I would try a different juice, preferably with a higher VG content, if that doesn't work then get yourself a mini Nautilus or mini protank 3. Both of those are awesome tanks with really good flavour. Between the 2 the mini Nautilus is the winner in my opinion.

Best of luck and please keep us updated as to how it's going. If you have any questions... Fire away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

